# About to witness a train wreck!



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Oh! Doesn't sound good at all. That's alot of kids and chances are pretty high that 1 of them will be allergic to a pug. I wish them lots of luck!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I made my "final appeal" this morning in email form. I asked my brother to think about giving the kids a card with a promise to look for the right dog for their family. Then, they can take their time, research, and not rush out to get a live animal during the most hectic time of the year. Although, that is really not their style. As soon as things are a little less stressful for them, they do something to bring in more! They need the drama, I think!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do they know that Pugs are really hard to house break?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Do they know that Pugs are really hard to house break?


I honestly believe they know nothing except that they think they are cute. Really.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never had a Pug (never seen the appeal, I guess) but at our kennel club's Howliday Dog Wash last weekend, someone brought in a big pug for a bath. The other club members who where there and not busy at the time started talking about pugs and one of the gals said that (in her opinion) pugs are really "dirty" dogs - as in they'll think nothing of pooping in their food dish... :wacko: Really???

I guess since I've known the elegance of a poodle, the pug is more like a caricature than a real dog (squished face, buggy eyes, etc...) But to each their own... I know a lot of people who really love them - buggy eyes and all!

Wishing best of luck to your brother's family whatever they decide to do!

Barb


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

They have horrible breathing problems that sometimes requires surgery. A lot of pugs I know will also eat anything they come across, this can be a problem waiting to happen with little children who leave around toys and candy. Do they have the money in case emergency surgery comes up?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not a pug lover.....they are gross dogs. Totally opposite of a poodle. Gross, shedding pigs. I hate their toenails, I hate the smelly faces. I hate that I see that huge brown butt hole staring at me all the time. They are hyper, not slow moving...they run and snort like pigs. yes they are smelly pig dogs.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I am not a pug lover.....they are gross dogs. Totally opposite of a poodle. Gross, shedding pigs. I hate their toenails, I hate the smelly faces. I hate that I see that huge brown butt hole staring at me all the time. They are hyper, not slow moving...they run and snort like pigs. yes they are smelly pig dogs.


OMG LMAO that was so to the point and I total agree :rofl:

Skye I hope you brother listens to your plea and dose the smart thing sound like they don't need any extra work with 5 kids.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, a pug would not be my choice, even if my daughter wasn't allergic! Partial2poodles; that was too funny!

It's a shame, my brother and his wife are very impulsive. My brother is also one of my best friends in the world, with a heart of gold, but doesn't always make the choice that makes sense. He told me he was going to have his wife call me, and I told him I would not advise an untrained puppy, especially at Christmas time. I also told him there are many people that would not give them a puppy for Christmas, because they know how that goes! The place they are looking, I am too embarrassed to post the link! I told him it looks dirty! And it says right on there, they will hold them for $100.00 non-refundable deposit for Christmas Eve. Screaming with red flags; this is a disaster waiting to happen. By the way, my sister-in-law never did call me for advice.
:noidea:hone:ray::scared:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yikes, this isnot good. I myself, donot care for pugs because of the shedding, and apparently their lifespan isnot good because of the breathing problems they have with their short noses. Maybe your brother should go visit a dog shelter and see all the unwanted pets in the world. Then it might give him a 2nd wind of getting one on a impulse. Good luck!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Yikes, this isnot good. I myself, donot care for pugs because of the shedding, and apparently their lifespan isnot good because of the breathing problems they have with their short noses. Maybe your brother should go visit a dog shelter and see all the unwanted pets in the world. Then it might give him a 2nd wind of getting one on a impulse. Good luck!


Yes, I wish he would. I sent him several from petfinder that would be great for his family. A 2 year old housebroken "puggle" that is good with kids, and a poodle mix (of course!). It would make soooooo much more sense. I just wish it was a poodle, that I could take when they can't handle it anymore!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Not puggles. Puggles are even worse than pugs. They are obnoxious, mostly dumb, don't know when to shut up, eat everything and anything, are in your face, never tire out. stubborn as all get out, destructive... etc.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Not puggles. Puggles are even worse than pugs. They are obnoxious, mostly dumb, don't know when to shut up, eat everything and anything, are in your face, never tire out. stubborn as all get out, destructive... etc.


Really? Oh, boy. I was just searching Petfinder for pugs. I know they are gonna come home with one of the pug puppies, and I bet my sister-in-law will be out of her mind with regret within 24 hours. Sad.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My neighbour's son and his partner got a pug pup. They have two young daughters - both out of nappies, though! Then they felt they were leaving the puppy alone too much, so got another to keep him company ... Neither fully housetrained the last I heard, although things did improve when the son started working mainly from home. I would not choose a pug - or any squash faced dog - but I can see that they are very cute, especially as puppies. I hope the poor little pup they end up with has a happier life than you fear!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh brother, there are no words!

They will become so jealous of your intelligent, well-mannered poodle when compared to their crazy pug puppy.

I am not a pug fan for myself, but at least they are sweet and happy-go-lucky...


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Oh brother, there are no words!
> 
> They will become so jealous of your intelligent, well-mannered poodle when compared to their crazy pug puppy.
> 
> I am not a pug fan for myself, but at least they are sweet and happy-go-lucky...


Well, I told my brother that all I do is pull things out of Auggie's mouth. Shoes, toilet paper rolls, the kids toys, he dragged the Christmas tree across the room! And, I am training him, he is 8 months old, housebroken now, I walk him twice a day, and pay ALOT of attention to him. He still spends time in his crate in the livingroom, even when we are home, since I can't watch him every minute. And, I think he is doing well! And getting close to outgrowing the puppy stage! I am so glad he was 6 months when we got him, and I only have 2 kids!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ouch, why the breed hate? :\ Not nice, guys. 
Pugs do have the health problems that I'm not fond of, but they are SUPER sweet. I have never met a mean pug, I've gotta say. They are cuddly little things and I see the appeal. Puggles are the same, but a bit dumber from what I've seen lol. Very nice and loving but omg they have the stubborness of a pug with the LOUD bark and drive of a beagle. Bad combo! I don't understand the appeal to that mix at all, myself. Just get a pug or a beagle (but that's pretty much what I say to every designer dog). 
I agree with you that this is a train wreck waiting to happen! My friend's parents got her a labrador puppy for Christmas one year... the girl was in 8th grade, they lived in a 2 bedroom apartment and had a baby on the way. WTH?? It was a disaster. The dog had to go after a year or so. It was so unfortunate, he was actually very good and restrained himself nicely for a lab puppy in such a small space. The baby is 3 now and they actually just got a new puppy. A doxie mix who is DARLING and much better for them. The boy knows how to behave around him and he will hopefully remain in the family for a long time. It just goes to show that a little research can save you a lot of hurt... They miss the lab, but love the new pup. 
Cross your fingers that something will go wrong/come up and they will have to hold on the puppy for a few months... maybe that will give them some time to really think on whether or not they want a puppy.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

It may have looked like I was hating on those breeds but I don't hate any breed. I do like pugs but it's not a breed I'd choose for myself. I know a lot of puggles and I can't say that I know ANY that are "good" dogs. It's like they took the worst of both breeds and ended up with a puggle. And I'm not even talking about aggression tendencies or anything. I mean sheer obnoxiousness and more.

I really hate the people who are responsible for designer breeds and feel sorry for the poor dogs that are caught in the middle. It's not their fault, I know.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

GUESS WHAT?! I think I may be getting my Christmas miracle! I think my brother may actually be taking my advice! LOL He sent me a text today to say they "nixed the puppy idea; we are going to wait until spring." Woohoo! That buys me some time to help educate them a bit. My brother had a boxer before; really nice dog. He says he would like something more compact this time. He likes the look of Boston Terriers, (similar to boxers in a smaller package) but, he thought they may be too high strung. He loves Jack Russell Terriers, but knows how wild they can be, and how they need to be trained. I think he thinks a pug would be a good choice for the kids.:dontknow: So...we shall see. I was just thinking a young rescue may be a good idea; especially if it is housebroken. I just don't see how my sister-in-law will be able to be diligent about training a young pup. Anyways, whew for now!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have just the Boston for him. He's 8 months and he is moving in with me tomorrow. My daughter, son-in-law & granson are moving in and this little Boston is NOT working out. He needs neutered but even if he was, there are too many male dogs (5) in my household

I know she wants it to work, but he is excited with all these dogs and he is making all the calmer dogs angry at him. It would be so much better if he lived alone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done to your brother for thinking it through! Hope he finds the perfect dog for his family.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

So glad you got him to reconsider!
I agree with Birdie, I have yet to meet a pug that wasn't sweet. Not the dog for me, but they are sweeties.
I'm not much for the bracheocephalics but I do love me a good Boston! An older, housebroken rescue who has been around kids could be a great family dog. I'm probably biased since some of my favorite patients when I was working as a vet tech were Bostons.
Although it kind of sounds like a stuffed animal or pet rock might be better for them at this point in their life.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Although it kind of sounds like a stuffed animal or pet rock might be better for them at this point in their life.


:rofl:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I have just the Boston for him. He's 8 months and he is moving in with me tomorrow. My daughter, son-in-law & granson are moving in and this little Boston is NOT working out. He needs neutered but even if he was, there are too many male dogs (5) in my household
> 
> I know she wants it to work, but he is excited with all these dogs and he is making all the calmer dogs angry at him. It would be so much better if he lived alone.


I have a BT and NEVER AGAIN!! He is impossible to crate train, especially when we have to leave him (separation urination). We're currently working with a BT rescue (who agrees that we've done EVERYTHING possible to remedy this), trying to get him into a home where the owner is a stay-at-home type. They're cute, but that's the nicest thing I have to say about them.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank Goodness your Brother reconsidered! Now is not the right time to purchase a pet, during the hustle and bustle of this Christmas season. All the best to him on his future doggy purchase!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My brother has always had boxers and bostons but currently just has a boston..She can be quite cuddley but also quite active...they are a cute dog


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> I have a BT and NEVER AGAIN!! He is impossible to crate train, especially when we have to leave him (separation urination). We're currently working with a BT rescue (who agrees that we've done EVERYTHING possible to remedy this), trying to get him into a home where the owner is a stay-at-home type. They're cute, but that's the nicest thing I have to say about them.


Oh no, really?  I really, really want a boston sometime in the future. I haven't met a bad one, all the ones I've groomed/met were very sweet, darling dogs with loving personalities.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say all of the smooshed faced dogs I've met in my time, I've just LOVED them!!
my friend has the smallest Boston I've ever seen weighing in at 4lbs and she is the most adorable thing ever...but the snorting that they all do drives me bonkers and is the reason I would never own one

and I'm glad to hear Skye that you were able to talk a bit of sense into him!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pugs are hard, hard to potty train. I like them though, they are so sweet - turned up faces just make me smile. I tend to like the "underdogs". I am glad the train did not wreck and I really hope they reconsider any breed with their busy household at this time. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love Pugs and most of the smooched faced breeds ( my other breed has been Pekingese)The are usually sweet little guys and lots of fun. If you Brother is on the West Coast i could put him in tough with a friend that is a breeder ( In Oregon) She has pretty, healthy Pugs with wonderful temperements.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> I love Pugs and most of the smooched faced breeds ( my other breed has been Pekingese)The are usually sweet little guys and lots of fun. If you Brother is on the West Coast i could put him in tough with a friend that is a breeder ( In Oregon) She has pretty, healthy Pugs with wonderful temperements.


Thank you! We are both in Pittsburgh, PA. I suggested he get in touch with the breed clubs here, research the AKC site, and possibly the breed rescue. I hope he does his homework before deciding on a pet. I feel more comfortable now that they are not rushing out to hurry up and buy a pet in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Update: I saw my brother and sister-in-law for Christmas. Thank goodness they did not get one of those pugs, they had never even seen a vet!:scared:

So, the vet they talked to suggested they call her breeder for...wait for it...a "Frug!" (French Bulldog/Pug) :frusty:

Oh, boy. Come spring we'll see what happens next in this little family drama! Hahaha!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

What kind of vet encourages designer breeds?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Sorry for all the question marks but this just blows my mind! Designer breeds = mutts with a fancy label and ridiculous price tag. No one should be breeding mutts! There's enough mutts in rescues and shelters being put down for lack of homes! I mean, YOU and I know this but what kind of vet encourages this???????


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I'm with msminnamouse. What kind of vet does that?? I mean, referring a total newbie dog owner to a BYB of DESIGNER dogs!! Oh man, if I were you I would actually probably complain to the vet about whatever moron talked on the phone with your brother. That is so ridiculous and shows how ill-informed that vet is. I can't even wrap my mind around that... a vet of all people!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I can believe it though. I bet he or she gets a commission from the breeder for referring people. Unfortunately, I've met too many vets who's goal was not to treat animals but to see how much money they could squeeze out of you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> What kind of vet encourages designer breeds?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Sorry for all the question marks but this just blows my mind! Designer breeds = mutts with a fancy label and ridiculous price tag. No one should be breeding mutts! There's enough mutts in rescues and shelters being put down for lack of homes! I mean, YOU and I know this but what kind of vet encourages this???????


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!! Well, get this...THE VET HAS ONE OF THE "BREEDER'S" (and I use this term very loosely!) dogs!!!!!!! So, I was floored by the whole thing. 

But, I did look up French Bulldogs, and I wrote to my brother and told him this did not seem like a good breed for your first time training a dog, (it will be his wife's first) and with young kids. This part of the temperament description stood out:
"They can be trained if the owner is calm, but firm, consistent and patient. Proper human to canine communication is essential. Do not give them affection or sweet talk them if they are displaying any type of unwanted behaviors, instead correct them sternly with a air of calm authority. " I just can't see my sister-in-law being this way; she said, "I don't know, what all is involved in training a dog?" 

On the other hand, the pug description did seem more fitting. I found a 3 year old pug male on petfinder that is housebroken and good with kids. THIS is what I would do if I were them! But, we shall see! They say they are going to wait until the warm weather, at least!

Thank you, I was choking on my Christmas dinner! Hahahaha!


----------

